# test



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

what kind of porno would u star in?










*Bondage movie! You're into BSDM (Bondage & Discipline, Dominance & Submission) and chances are, you're fond of whips, chains, harnesses, and tight leather outfits. You like to mix a little pain with a LOT of pleasure, baby!*

take this test:

http://quizilla.com/users/markelle/quizzes...20star%20in%3F/


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Any porn with you in it









haha i dunno good question, id guesse it would have to be some softcore porn, ya know little bit of oral then some sex...

no nasty sh*t!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Any porn with you in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u were supposed to take the test


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha i just took it im an exibitionist... WHOOOT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

I like furniture porn. I think there's something wrong with me.








Furniture Porn Homepage

[EDIT] I just found the test. I got Bondage, also!! :smile:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe said I am an amature porno guy....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man that one chair was laying it to the sofa, Very kinky... LMAO


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I should be in an exhibitionist movie. I already knew that though. I knew I was an exbitionist back when I was like 12 or so.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

a hot looking porno star is what i am


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Any porn with you in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats exactly the line to get a gal intreasted in u


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

"Gangbang movie! You're such a horndog! You can't get enough sex! You've been around the block. People might even go so far as to call you a nympho. Chances are, you're a walking STD. Go get tested."

i have no comment on these results. 
that was a fun quiz, thanks WB.
btw i'm clean damnit!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I saw this one comin...

Romantic movie! You probably won't star in a porno anytime soon. You seem to be really into the whole "love" thing...romantic sex with perfumed sheets and candles all over the place. You're probably a hopeless romantic. You value sex and respect your partner too much to do anything like porn. AWWWWWW!"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> I saw this one comin...
> 
> Romantic movie! You probably won't star in a porno anytime soon. You seem to be really into the whole "love" thing...romantic sex with perfumed sheets and candles all over the place. You're probably a hopeless romantic. You value sex and respect your partner too much to do anything like porn. AWWWWWW!"


 awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....







how cute..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Amateur movie! You might not be too experienced in the way of sex...but chances are, you do enjoy it (or the thought of it). We'll probably see you in some home video that surfaces on the internet one day.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Amateur movie! You might not be too experienced in
the way of sex...but chances are, you do enjoy
it (or the thought of it). We'll probably see
you in some home video that surfaces on the
internet one day.

 What kind of porno would you star in?
brought to you by Quizilla


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Amateur movie! You might not be too experienced in
> the way of sex...but chances are, you do enjoy
> it (or the thought of it). We'll probably see
> you in some home video that surfaces on the
> ...


 stupid [email protected]@@@@g link, it doesnt work








it says im an amateur damn it, i should be a filthy horn dog.lol iv been lied to all my life







lmao


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

romantic movie for me but i like sluts and whores lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Amateur movie! You might not be too experienced in the way of sex...but chances are, you do enjoy it (or the thought of it). We'll probably see you in some home video that surfaces on the internet one day.


 i got the same thing man


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I didn't expect that...???



















Jim


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Hit that one on the head.....except for the walking std thing....YUCK


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Guess I'm a bondage guy too. Didn't know that...."Honey go get the whips and the duct tape."

Kevin


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Exhibitionist movie! You'd get off on letting
ANYONE and EVERYONE watch you have sex...even small children, you sick sonofabitch! Kinky is your middle name.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Same as Mettle


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


>


 I could have told you that babe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Last post was supposed to be me.....

Someone needs to learn to sign off their Names when they leave :rasp:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My g/f took the quiz and she would be best in a Disney movie better than a porn. Funny thing that is, we have a son.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bondage movie! You're into BSDM (Bondage & Discipline, Dominance & Submission) and chances are, you're fond of whips, chains, harnesses, and tight leather outfits. You like to mix a little pain with a LOT of pleasure, baby!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

good to see that i'm not the only one that would be in a gang bang!








i thought i was some kind of sex fiend for a momment there


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Furniture porn is awesome


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Amateur movie! You might not be too experienced in the way of sex...but chances are, you do enjoy it (or the thought of it). We'll probably see you in some home video that surfaces on the internet one day.

lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wait now i am a bondage man

you know it WB


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

AW


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow who'd ever thought my results would be......

"Bondage movie! You're into BSDM (Bondage & Discipline, Dominance & Submission) and chances are, you're fond of whips, chains, harnesses, and tight leather outfits. You like to mix a little pain with a LOT of pleasure, baby!"


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

what? no one's gonna star in a romantic movie with me?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

the amateur stuff except gay and oldies. And I expect a lot of spanking to deliver....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn it. i'll be in an amateur too.. haha


----------

